# Couple From Hell Wins Lottery On Halloween



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

isnt that something?


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Yep. I'd like to make my way over to Hell soon!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

$115 grand and they are going to purchase a WII???? I will sell them my Nintendo Wii for a couple grand!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds to me like the son got screwed on that deal, maybe if it had been 200 million he could have gotten a game too to go along with the console .LOL..


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

LOL, everyones blown away by the fact that these guys wanted to buy a wii! good stuff!!!


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

Cause it was on Hallowiiiiiiiiiiiin! (ok, that was stupid ...I know)


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!! Hallowiinn!!! I LOVE THAT!!! I don't think it was stupid! I was thinking more like, GENIUS!!!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been to Hell, and back. I stopped and got an ice cream cone and a T Shirt that has Uncle Sam saying I WANT YOU TO GO TO HELL (Michigan) Priceless. And the ice cream cone was the best I've ever had. I drove like three hours out of my way just to go to Hell, good times.

As for the $115,000 ... just wait 'till they have to pay federal, and then state taxes on their winnings, then they'll really be in Hell.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

$115 G's and they buy a freakin' wii?!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

... I got a Wii and some Q-tips and one of those Snuggie blankets fer my wife. Oh, and a new trollin' moter, and one of them-there flat TVs, you know the kind you hang on the wall...


----------

